# Volvo CIS - Useful Information



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

This will be a slow moving thread but I hope to add and organize my findings about the Volvo CIS pieces, specifically the ones found on early '80s 240 Turbos..
*Flow Rate - Volvo Engine code - Fuel Distributor p/n - Air Flow Plate p/n - Year*
CIS fuel dist 272cc/min - B21ET - 0 438 100 093 Bosch - unknown - 1981
CIS fuel dist 248cc/min - B21ET - 0 438 100 115 Bosch - unknown - 1981
CIS fuel dist 236cc/min - B21FT - 0 438 100 114 Bosch - 0 438 120 138 - 1981-83

*Pictures*
















































*Existing Threads*
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=751684
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1693276
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2484192


_Modified by Holden McNeil at 9:50 PM 7-23-2008_


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

Excellent thread - Unfourtinitely I don't have anything to offer at the moment.
Subscribing to see the info add up! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## u2hvacrd (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (Jettaboy1884)*

same here


----------



## zcxerxes (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: Volvo CIS - Useful Information (Holden McNeil)*

this seems promising.


----------



## azzkikr (Feb 28, 2005)

would the 240T's FD good only if you're goin' fer turbos, or gonna be too rich for all motor setup?


----------

